
What Makes for a Good Blog? - gasull
http://www.43folders.com/2008/08/19/good-blogs
======
YuriNiyazov
One of the best blogs IMO is Steve Yegge's. One of the qualities that makes it
really good is that he doesn't post often, each individual post is very long
and discusses some particular thing in great detail. Incidentally, this is not
mentioned in the OP. As a metaobservation, this particular post is neither
very long nor does it really discuss the target topic in great detail.

